# The cat archetype



## bluemilk

In the stories of many cultures,the cat is the visitor,the unexpected guest. The interloper,the intruder. He is independent and willful,and comes padding into your life,wherever you are,whatever you're doing,ready or not. This can be GOOD,or...:-| He'll do things his way. He'll disrupt your routine. She may be a visitor from the otherworld. Adorable,affectionate...

EXAMPLE:The Cat In The Hat.


----------

